# Request for help from Hungary



## vf56 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello dear Friends!

I have seen the steam engine of Jerry on the following link: http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/g1non0360.htm  I can unfortunately not contact &#8222;Captain Jerry&#8221;.

I started dealing with steam ship modelling when I was retired. I live in Budapest (Hungary). I started with racing in the Hungarian league with my own steam boat - build alone based on my own ideas - two years ago. Now I have a proper lathe and milling machine and equipment which might be used for modelling. 
I like your work and presume that I would also be able to prepare such one but I have not seen a similar steam powered ship in Hungary till yet. I want to create also something special. 
You are kindly requested &#8211; if you know this steam engine or you can recommend me somebody who knows it - to send me the sized drawing, if possible. Priority has the rotary valve (I don't understand, how it works).


Greetings / Feri from Budapest (Hungary)
Attached some pictures of me. https://plus.google.com/u/0/113036088332052742998/posts
: Wall:


----------



## lohring (Oct 1, 2014)

That's a very interesting yet simple engine.  Have you tried contacting Gerry at his hot mail address?  The cylinders and shaft bearing look like standard brass tubes.  The rotary valve is the same design as a radial air engine would use.  See Mike Smyth's engines for details.

Lohring Miller


----------



## vf56 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks to everybody for your help. I have seen a lot of pictures and got a lot of new ideas.  I have an idea to solve the change of direction as well. I hope I can inform you avout the results in spring.
Best regards from VF56 / Hungary


----------



## lohring (Oct 3, 2014)

I discovered that a thread on the engine along with a CAD drawing exists on this site.  See http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=3134 for the engine build and http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=7934 for a description of how to make the perfect balls the engine needs.

Lohring Miller


----------



## vf56 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dear Lohring!
Thank for a great tipp.

vf56 (Hungary):


----------



## lohring (Oct 6, 2014)

This is and his other wobble plate engines are very tempting projects.  They are designed to run on air and don't use the materials or valving for steam.  Look through Captain Jerry's posts for all his thoughts in these engines.  I would avoid the tilting pistons for very high temperatures as the O ring needs to seal a shape that goes from round to elliptical.  A standard piston like his other designs would be better.

The rotary valve is the other weak link.  I've been thinking about ball valves actuated by a rod that runs off a ball thrust bearing on the inside diameter of the wobble plate.  Below is a drawing of an engine with this type of valve. I think this one of Captain Jerry's engines might be a better design for steam.  It's all in the details.  Good luck with your build.

Lohring Miller


----------



## vf56 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you for the drawing and the idea you gave me. I studied Captain Jerry's posts. The rotary valve was redesigned by me according to my own idea. Two channels will be constructed: one inlet and another one outlet. With using of steam reversing the direction of rotation can be changed. 
Thank you very much for your help. I hope the machine be will be ready during the winter.
I wish you a nice automn season and remain wiht best regards /vf56 from Hungary


----------



## lohring (Oct 10, 2014)

I think the slide valve should be fine for moderate steam pressures.  It leaks too much for a flash steam style plant.  I will be very interested in your engine and the complete power plant.

Lohring Miller


----------

